# Help! My Rat Won't Eat!



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

My male rat won't eat much of his food. He's eating about 1/4 of what he used to, but drinking a lot more water. I'm unemployed and can't afford to take him to a vet.
I think it may be because of the tumor forming on the underside of his neck, but I'm nit sure and I can't afford to get it removed. I've been trying to get the money together to take care of it, but probably won't have it for a few months.
What can I do?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish there was a magic cure that I could give you over the internet but unfortunately all I can suggest is ringing round all the vets in your area and asking if they will allow you to pay in installments. If hes struggling to eat and you cant find any other way to pay for the operation it would be kinder to have him put to sleep rather than letting him slowly starve. 
In the mean time soft liquidy foods might tide him over till you can get him to the vets, my sickly rats get vegetable soup, baby food things like that to help them bulk up a bit.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Biku said:


> My male rat won't eat much of his food. He's eating about 1/4 of what he used to, but drinking a lot more water. I'm unemployed and can't afford to take him to a vet.
> I think it may be because of the tumor forming on the underside of his neck, but I'm nit sure and I can't afford to get it removed. I've been trying to get the money together to take care of it, but probably won't have it for a few months.
> What can I do?


Are you able to access the PDSA at all? Where do you live?


----------



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Are you able to access the PDSA at all? Where do you live?


I live in the western United States. The poor boy's gotten skinny and is starting to seem limp when I hold him. He's still active and loves to run and play, though.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Biku said:


> I live in the western United States. The poor boy's gotten skinny and is starting to seem limp when I hold him. He's still active and loves to run and play, though.


Are there any rescues near you that could maybe help with him, either with funding an op or you could sign him over to their care.
I forgot to ask you how old is he?


----------



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

He's about 6-7 months old. I've contacted some of the local rescues and they all say they can't help. I only know of one vet in my area that will treat rats. I'll try to give him a call and see if I can get something worked out.


----------



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

The only thing I've found that he'll eat is soggy cereal. I've put some cereal in milk to let it get soft and he eats that just fine.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the lump very visible? Would it show up on a photograph? Are you sure its not an abscess forming? 
Sorry to bombard you with questions but its better to have the whole picture so we have a better idea


----------



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

It's not big enough to get a picture of, sadly. I'm fairly certain it's a tumor, but I could be wrong. There's a second one forming next to it that I noticed while feeding him. The first one is only about a half centimeter in diameter and the second is even smaller.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Biku said:


> It's not big enough to get a picture of, sadly. I'm fairly certain it's a tumor, but I could be wrong. There's a second one forming next to it that I noticed while feeding him. The first one is only about a half centimeter in diameter and the second is even smaller.


Have a read through this link the Rat Report it's recently been updated. I hope you will be able to get your rat some help, the fact its growing more beside it doesnt sound good to me unfortunately.


----------



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

The only other thing I can think of is go into the ASPCA, tell the receptionist you have a sick rat, put the box with him in it on the counter and walk away. It sounds callous but he needs medical attention and if you can't afford to get it for him you have to do whatever you can to get it for him. He is suffering and they will do what needs to be done for him. I really can't think if anything else apart from what everyone else has suggested x


----------



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

If it comes down to it, that's probably what I'll do. I don't want him to suffer and I want him to get the care he needs.


----------



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

I took a closer look at the lump, with much complaining from my rat. It's an abscess. I can take care of it at home, but I need a way to sedate him long enough for me to do so. Any suggestions?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

My suggestion on sedating is DONT!! It's dangerous if you are not a vet!!!!! Unfortunately abscesses are a problem all rat owners have to deal with at one stage or another. I'm dealing with one atm. 

Unfortunately just like any other animal rats do not like feeling pain and abscesses are painful!! The only thing you can do is try to gentley restrain him using a towel and use boiled water from the kettle (let it cool a bit first so it doesn't scald!) and bathe the abscess for as long as possible! The heat with help bring it to a head. Do it a few times a day every day until the head has come out and then try gentley squeezing it after every time you bathe it to see if its ready to pop!

PLEASE DO NOT SEDATE UOUR RAT!!!


----------



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay, thank you for the advice. I was worried about sedating him, because he's so young. I'll try what you've suggested and hopefully he'll still love me when I'm done.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would speak to your vet, lancing an abcess wouldnt be that expensive and they really might just let you pay in installments, once its open you need to keep bathing it (two or three times a day) with saline or whatever the vet suggests, you might need to wrap him in a towel like a little ratty burrito with his head sticking out to keep him calm as he wont like it. 
Some people lance them theirselves at home but if you havent tried this before and dont know what youre doing I wouldnt reccomend it, I know I wouldnt want to risk it myself.

Ive found this online which might be helpful

*Abscesses usually feel harder and less mobile under the skin than mammary lumps and tumours and feel more 'attached'. If you think your rat has an abscess you can do quite a lot for them yourself, although it is worth getting the rat on a course of antibiotics as well. Quite often in the area of the lump you may find a small wound, although it is not unusual to find nothing. The lump may grow at an alarming speed, usually much faster than a tumour and usually gets very hard just before scabbing over and bursting. You can speed up the bursting by applying a warm saline compress to the area several times a day. When the abscess finally bursts, expect to see sticky, green, yoghurt consistency puss - the smell can be so putrid, it can make you feel sick! Once the abscess is open, clean the wound with salty water and ensure all the puss is out before allowing the wound to heal over, otherwise the abscess will come back again. The rat should be on at least topical antibiotics until the abscess has completely healed and if it is stubborn, may need oral antibiotics as well. If the abscess refuses to burst you may need the vet to lance it, also if the abscess keeps coming back it may be a walled abscess where there are several layers and may need to be surgically removed.*


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And then once you have sorted the abcess please get him a same sex friend or two! Rats are colony animals that thrive on other ratty company. I hate seeing lone rats. I made the mistake of only keeping one rat back when I was 13 (now 28) and the difference when having two or more is amazing. Seeing them cuddle up together play together and wash each other is lovely to see.
How come you only got one rat?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

At the risk of being pounced on, is telling someone who is clearly struggling to pay vet bills for one animal, to go and get another a wise idea? If you can't afford one how on earth could you afford two or more, and they obviously appear to be rather expensive in the vet department. Not trying to be funny, but if your having difficulties managing the cost of what you have, you don't add to it.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Delete wrong post


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> At the risk of being pounced on, is telling someone who is clearly struggling to pay vet bills for one animal, to go and get another a wise idea? If you can't afford one how on earth could you afford two or more, and they obviously appear to be rather expensive in the vet department. Not trying to be funny, but if your having difficulties managing the cost of what you have, you don't add to it.


Then maybe in the long run the best option would be to rehome to someone who _can_ afford the vet treatment & provide the companionship the rat needs.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Then maybe in the long run the best option would be to rehome to someone who _can_ afford the vet treatment & provide the companionship the rat needs.


That would seem like a better option for the op, than being advised to go buy more!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Then maybe in the long run the best option would be to rehome to someone who _can_ afford the vet treatment & provide the companionship the rat needs.


and has researched common behaviour in rats that doesn't include rasping for breath.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> and has researched common behaviour in rats that doesn't include rasping for breath.


100% agree with you there lavenderb!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> and has researched common behaviour in rats that doesn't include rasping for breath.


Eh? I thought the rat had a lump?.

I wasn't trying to be clever, I was just asking why you would advise someone who was struggling to afford a vet for one animal to get another? They would have even more of a struggle then.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

poor rat  Is there no way you could lend the money from family members? surel'y it wont cost a huge ammount to get the rat seen by a vet? then take it from there on the vets findings. I wish the rat good luck.


----------



## Biku (Feb 4, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> I would speak to your vet, lancing an abcess wouldnt be that expensive and they really might just let you pay in installments, once its open you need to keep bathing it (two or three times a day) with saline or whatever the vet suggests, you might need to wrap him in a towel like a little ratty burrito with his head sticking out to keep him calm as he wont like it.
> Some people lance them theirselves at home but if you havent tried this before and dont know what youre doing I wouldnt reccomend it, I know I wouldnt want to risk it myself.
> 
> Ive found this online which might be helpful
> ...


I've handled abscesses before with much success. Also, my rat does have a friend. I always make sure to have two rats at a time. Thank you for your help! My rat is doing much better now. He managed to break the abscess himself this morning while scratching at it. As soon as I saw it I made sure to clean the area and drain it, then clean it again. He's started eating regularly again and is doing much better.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Biku said:


> I've handled abscesses before with much success. Also, my rat does have a friend. I always make sure to have two rats at a time. Thank you for your help! My rat is doing much better now. He managed to break the abscess himself this morning while scratching at it. As soon as I saw it I made sure to clean the area and drain it, then clean it again. He's started eating regularly again and is doing much better.


Thats fantastic news, I bet you are relieved, Ive been lucky as far as abcesses go but the last one that one of my rats had was pretty spectacular so I dont envy you having to deal with it.


----------

